# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  انتر ميلان يضع حدا لنتائجه السيئة ويتأهل لنهائي كأس العالم

## الحصن نيوز

وضع انتر ميلان الإيطالي حدا لنتائجه السيئة في المسابقات التي يشارك بها هذا الموسم عقب تغلبه على بطل آسيا فريق سيونغنام الكوري الجنوبي بثلاثية نظيفة ضمن الدور نصف النهائي لمسابقة كأس العالم للأندية .




وساعد فوز الانتر الأربعاء على التأهل إلى نهائي المسابقة والتي يستضيفها نادي الوحدة الإماراتي وتقام في العاصمة ابوظبي .  

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

